# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Εξημέρωση παπαγάλου budgie

## DIM1995

Γεια σε ολους
Ειχα παρει 2 παπαγαλακια περυσι την ιδια εποχη και ηταν εκπαιδευμενα να καθονται στο χερι σου και να ειναι ηρεμα.Εδω και 3 μηνες που συνεχεια λειπω απο το σπιτι δεν τα εβγαζα απο το κλουβι καθωσ τους πηρα μεγαλυτερο (ζευγαρωστρα).Τα εβγαλα λιγο εξω τις προαλες και μονο που δε με εφαγαν.Εκατσαν εκει που τα εβαλα και το αρσενικο εκατσε με την πρωτη στο χερι μου ενω το θηλικο επρεπε να κατσει στο ξυλαρακι και μετα.....Με το παραμικρο θορυβο πεταγαν ανεξελεγτα.θελω να τα κανω οπως πριν.Αν ξερετε κατι......
Ευχαριστω πολυ.......

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσηςhttp://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BB%CF%89%CE%BD

Πολύ χρήσιμος οδηγός. Θα σε βοηθήσει. Θέλει υπομονή και όχι απότομες κινήσεις. Μην τα ξαναβγάλεις έξω και χτυπήσουν. Πάρε κεχρί, οπλίσου με υπομονή και όλα θα γίνουν.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη ! 
Να χαίρεσαι τα πουλάκια σου ! 
Νομίζω είναι φυσιολογικό να "αγριέψουν" μιας και είχαν καιρό να βγουν έξω . 
Η εξημέρωση δεν σταματάει ποτέ , είναι μια διαδικασία καθημερινής προσπάθειας και "καλλιέργειας" οπότε με το να σταματήσεις για ένα διάστημα "ξέχασαν" κάποια θέματα.
Παρόλα αυτά δεν θεωρούνται άγρια , οπότε αν ασχοληθείς ξανά και προσπαθήσεις να τα προσεγγίσεις θα έχεις και το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα ! 
Δες το παρακάτω άρθρο και βίντεο και περιμένουμε να μαθαίνουμε την πρόοδο τους εβδομαδιαία! :Anim 25:  :: 
Όπως παρέθεσε και η Μαργαρίτα : 

*Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.*

*Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας*


δώσε βάση κυρίως στον τρόπο και όχι στην διάρκεια (μέρες δλδ που αναφέρει) ! 
Κάθε πουλάκι έχει τον δικό του χρόνο εξημέρωσης ! :winky:

----------


## DIM1995

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες......
ομως πρεπει να λυσω και ενα αλλο θεμα.
Τα πουλια ειναι 2.Οταν ειναι μαζι ειναι πιο αποτομα-κανουν τρελες.Σημερα δοκιμασα να τα χωρισω και να βγαλω εξω μονο το ενα.
Ηταν σχετικα ηρεμο.Δε λεω οτι δεν εφυγε αλλα δεν με φοβοταν και μονο οταν δεν μπορουσε να ανταπεξελθει εφεβγε.Μονο 2 φορες που αλλες φορες εφευγαν στο 1 τεταρτο 10 φορες τωρα μονο 2 και δεν εκατσε πουτηενα αλλου εκανε ενα κυκλο το δωματιο και πηγε στον <παιχνιδοτοπο> ο θεος να τον κανει.Αλλα στη μιαμηση ωρα που εμεινε μονο του εκατσε ηθελε να μαι συνεχεια διπλα του και τελικα τα εβαλα διπλα διπλα σε ξεχωριστα κλουβια ομως.Το αρσενικο το οποιο αλλαξε κλουβι και εβγαλα ειναι ομως σε μικρο κλουβι ενω το θηλικο σε ζευγαρωστρα.και για αυτο δεν μπορω να τα χωρισω τελειος και επειδη ηταν κατσουφιασμενο οταν το πιγα σε αλλο μερος απο το αλλο.τωρα αν και ειναι σε ξεχωριστα κλουβια ειναι μια χαρα εχουν κολλησει στα καγελα.Απλως ψαχνω λυση και για αυτο το θεμα...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ναι όντως είναι δύσκολο να τα έχεις να τα εξημερώνεις μαζί αλλά εσένα είναι ήδη ημιάγρια οπότε χρειάζονται λίγο χρόνο !
Αν κατάλαβα καλά σήμερα έβγαλες το αρσενικό και τα πήγε μια χαρά ! 
Αν είναι αύριο βγάλε το θηλυκό να δεις πως θα τα πάει ! 
Αν τα πηγαίνει και εκείνη καλά , τότε βάλε τα μαζί στην ζευγαρώστρα και απλά θα χρειαστείς λίγο χρόνο  - είναι κρίμα να χωρίσεις το ζεύγος !  :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όντως από τη στιγμή που έχουν δέσει σαν ζευγάρι και έχουν παρέα το ένα το άλλο είναι κρίμα να τα χωρίσεις. Θα πάρει λίγο περισσότερο χρόνο αλλά πιστεύω πως αν προσπαθήσεις ξανά, θα μπορέσεις να τα εξημερώσεις χωρίς πρόβλημα!

----------


## DIM1995

πηγα σε πετ σοπ και τουσ ειπα θελω κεχρι για παπαγαλακια και μου ειπαν πως τα παπαγαλακια δεν τρωνε κεχρι πρωτη φορα το ακουσα αυτο εγω τηα δοκιμασω και οτι γινει...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όλα τα παπαγαλάκια τρώνε κεχρί και συγκεκριμένα αυτά: 




αν δεν τρώγανε κεχρί, δεν θα τα είχαμε εξημερώσει ποτέ! Χαχχαχα, τους αρέσει πάρα πολύ! Θα είναι όμως κάτι που θα τους δίνεις εσύ μόνο όταν ασχολείσαι μαζί τους. Δεν θα το έχουν συνεχώς διαθέσιμο στο κλουβί!  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μια χαρά το τρώνε!  
Αν ξανά πας στο πετ σοπ και στο πουν να απαντήσεις πως δεν γίνεται να μην τρώνε κεχρί μιας και κεχρί περιέχει ή τουλάχιστον πρέπει να περιέχει το κύριο μείγμα διατροφής τους.  :winky: 
Καλή τύχη με την εκπαίδευση , θα περιμένουμε νέα και φωτογραφίες  :Anim 25:

----------


## DIM1995

Πηγα ξανα και τους ειπα για κεχρι και μου λεει οτι εχει μονο τροφη για καναρινια οχι σκετο.Και επεισης πηγα και σε ενα κτηνιατρειο-πετ σοπ και ουτε εκει ειχε.Θα προσπαθησω να παω και σε αλλο ενα το τελευταιο στην πολη 2 εχει πετ σοπ να ρωτησω και σε αλλα 2 κτηνιατρεια-πετ σοπ δε μπορει καπου θα βρω

----------


## DIM1995

> Όλα τα παπαγαλάκια τρώνε κεχρί και συγκεκριμένα αυτά: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> αν δεν τρώγανε κεχρί, δεν θα τα είχαμε εξημερώσει ποτέ! Χαχχαχα, τους αρέσει πάρα πολύ! Θα είναι όμως κάτι που θα τους δίνεις εσύ μόνο όταν ασχολείσαι μαζί τους. Δεν θα το έχουν συνεχώς διαθέσιμο στο κλουβί!


Αν εστειλες εικονα η βιντεο δεν φενετε

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εξήγησε τους ότι δεν εννοείς χύμα σπόρους κεχρί, αλλά το τσαμπί το κεχρί όπως αυτό: (ξαναβάζω φωτογραφία αφού δεν φαίνεται)

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Σε ποια πολη εισαι; Επειδη οι περισσοτεροι πετσοπαδες δεν την  πολυπαλευουν ζητα το ως περλαμοντο, ισως καποιος καταλαβει τι ζητας.

----------


## DIM1995

δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα σκετο.Μονο σε ενα κτηνιατρειο βρηκα αλλα συσκεβασμενο σε σπορακια οχι σε τσαμπι

----------


## DIM1995

αλλιως θα παρω απο καποιο e-shop

----------

